
Show HN: UsedTesla.io – Marketplace for used Teslas - kp02
https://usedtesla.io
======
kp02
Hi HN community,

I decided to build a marketplace for used Teslas after looking to buy a Model
S myself. Most pre-owned vehicles are now sold on Facebook Groups (very noisy
and aggressive) or car listings sites (incomplete information - not all
packages listed, no standard format or structure to present features).

The aim is to have a list of potential buyers who receive a weekly/bi-
weekly/monthly newsletter of listings.

Would love your feedback and any ideas that you’d like to see as a
seller/buyer. If you want to list your Tesla, please do get in touch:
kaspar@usedtesla.io (ready to scrape the info myself).

------
FroshKiller
Previous discussion...?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16606698](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16606698)

~~~
kp02
Thanks for pointing that out, didn't see it earlier. Just to put it out here -
no data/listings have been copied, I've been in touch with all owners
directly, asked for permission etc.

It's my night time project, started solving my own problem that I experienced.
I'm as much competition as Craigslist, Cars.com or any other site that lists
electric vehicles.

